# NEED HELP !! Yes can someone answer a stupid question 4 me please



## paulwall420 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a alpine iva-d106 and my buddy gave me a alpine 3342 and trying to hook it up and i have installed many stereos and im lost on this one it's da easiest proably to hook up but just confused on wich rcas from the deck to hook up to the 3342 i have rca out rca in sub woofer ou just not sure how to run it.And do i need another amp to run the 3342 to my highs.If some one could help me i would really appricate it cause im feeling really stupid ryt now,Thanks...it would be easier if i had da manual 4 da 3342


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

from pictures i found on the internet it looks pretty straightforward.

You have a single RCA input that would come from your Head unit.

Then you have the ability to run 3 sets of outputs, Front, rear and sub.

Depending on what else you have in your system will determine where to go with this piece. ( or if you even want to use it. )

I dont have a manual handy so i don't know if it does any crossover duties, so i cant answer if it will allow you to go active with your highs.


----------



## Rob4607 (Apr 5, 2014)

As I stand here looking at a 3342 and a era-g320 laying on my floor, I've always hooked them up from the rear channel rca's off the deck. And I have only have the manual for the 320 but you should be able to download the one for the 3342 off off alpine a website. Like he said above but, it is a 11 band equalizer/sound field controller.

Radio>3342>amps>speakers

Relax and stop overthinking it, and we've all been there.


----------

